# Doncaster show



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

Hi everybody.

Ive heard different opinions regarding Doncaster. Some good, some not.

I just wondered what peoples opinions were as i was wanting to go myself & wanted to know if it was worth a visit.

Thanks

Jpster

:lol2:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

well worth a visit. have been a few times now. a decent day out and get to see loads of different reptiles

daniel


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah i second that your not too far away in west yorks so come down youll love it lol
get to meet us weirdies while your at it aswell

cheers

Paul


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

if you like leos corns & expensive morph royals , yer sorted : victory:
thets pretty much all i saw at the last 1 i went to.
im giving it a miss this time & going to the newark invert show instead on the same day.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,


Well worth a visit, if people do not go to shows we will loose them.

You will have to go and form your own opinnion.

The more people that support the shows, then more breeders will go and there will be more veriety of Reptiles on sale.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Well worth a visit, if people do not go to shows we will loose them.
> ...


spot on reply.the more support the shows get the bigger and more varied they will become


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you are local, why would you not go? Any show is better than no show at the end of the day... and did you really have a better way to spend a sunday than talking to reptile related people and looking at reptiles? 

I have not been Doncaster's biggest fan... but I'll still be going, even though I doubt I'll buy anything at the show.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Athravan said:


> If you are local, why would you not go? Any show is better than no show at the end of the day... and did you really have a better way to spend a sunday than talking to reptile related people and looking at reptiles?
> 
> I have not been Doncaster's biggest fan... but I'll still be going, even though I doubt I'll buy anything at the show.


 
you know you will buy somthing :Na_Na_Na_Na:. like walking into a sweet shop and just looking !!

daniel


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

*Doncaster*

I'll quite gladly go to this show - when they start letting non-IHS members to have tables to sell animals. All the other UK shows manage it....


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

kingsnake said:


> I'll quite gladly go to this show - when they start letting non-IHS members to have tables to sell animals. All the other UK shows manage it....


never gonna happen......yet


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

kingsnake said:


> I'll quite gladly go to this show - when they start letting non-IHS members to have tables to sell animals. All the other UK shows manage it....


 
but its a show set up by the ihs so why not. its only £2o a year not much eh???

daniel


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

kingsnake said:


> I'll quite gladly go to this show - when they start letting non-IHS members to have tables to sell animals. All the other UK shows manage it....


thatll be why its an ihs breeders meeting then which happens to be open to the public and not an open show


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

my bf would like to know if there is anything else apart from corns leos and royals lol. its our first show so excited!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

bampoisongirl said:


> my bf would like to know if there is anything else apart from corns leos and royals lol. its our first show so excited!


There could be anything! You never know  It should all be what can be bred in captivity, imports should be at a nil (or a minimum, some usually slip by), so don't expect anything super super rare but you get other geckos too, last year there were fat tails, crested, a few gargoyles... corns, boas, royals, rainbow boas, garters.. some morphs of stuff on display, king snakes, milk snakes, various rat snakes.. of course leos, corns, beardies too... not that many frogs but I saw dart frogs, horned frogs last year.

But the majority will be the most common things... but there will of course be one or two of other things


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

awesome! c u there lol


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Well i think its like this ...

Your first reptile show or not visited ham: Its GREAT!! :2thumb:

Visited Ham: Damn its tiny compared to ham and the animals aint too great!! 

Depends wih your expewrience i think...


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I will have a couple of tables selling decor, misting systems, & CalciGrubs. Sadely due to the show rules we can't sell livestock on our table but I may have a few Amphibians on show.


----------

